# WHO ICD-10 Training



## broncsrox (Dec 13, 2013)

Has anyone gone on to the WHO website to gain ICD-10 knowledge? My dept attended a seminar last August where the speaker recommended going to this site for some free ICD-10 training. We have now begun trying to use this site but it seems very inconsistent with what we have so far, for example:

1. They have dagger and asterisk symbols that indicate underlying disease and manifestation condition. This is the 1st time any of us has seen anything about daggers and asterisks. They are not in our 2013 ICD-10 draft books anywhere.

2. On the WHO site they show the HIV section is B20-B24 however only B20 is in our draft book

3. The training seems to be a bit geared toward death certificate coding. 

Does anyone have any insight on the vast differences here?

Thanks!


----------



## LCR CPC (Dec 13, 2013)

Assuming you're in the USA, you need training in ICD-10 CM, which is not the same "version" of ICD-10 offered on the WHO website.  Please look at an earlier post on the subject, <https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=100487> where the question received a more clear & accurate response than I can provide!


----------

